# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Mondproblemen ? Probeer oil pulling

## robin65

ik ben er zelf al een tijdje mee bezig(best moeilijk om vol te houden) maar ik merk toch dat het werk. 
Als het voor jouw werkt laat dan een berichtje achter bij het artikel
Hier meer info over oil pulling
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...tingskuur.html

----------

